# need to change trans fluid due to water in fluid



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Few weeks ago, my 2012 Silverado was stranded in a parking lot due to heavy rains. Water got up to the carpet, not high enough to get the carpet of the driveshaft hump wet though. It drove ok but a week layer when trans problems started i knew water got in the fluid. 

I drained fluid and changed the filter. Pulled the cooler lines at the radiator and ran until it was just a trickle. Let it flow out until nothing dripped. Refilled, but it was still not completely running right yet.

Doing a second change now, i didn't have all the water out. I suspect i should've blown old fluid out of the cooler using compressed air. Any other tips to ensure maximum evacuation of old fluid?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Try the hoot method.

http://duramaximum.com/content/duramax-transmission-flush-aka-hoot-method

You have to flush out everything in totality.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you ran it dry you probably have more damage now than when when you started.


----------

